# Mollie Fry!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

:: Sigh :: After getting my two new Dalmation mollies and feeling like they're cannibals like my long finned Rosy Barb was I decided to return them to the petstore. Last night I went to go check on my gourami who they had been picking on and saw.... MOLLIE FRY! There was 15 but I think the mollies ate some and my betta ate one this morning, we wanted to see how long it would survive :: Innocent look ::. Well this is my first fry batch ever, I wanted to breed my Bettas not mollies. I'm going to buy fry food droplets. I was wondering do mollies get hostile of other fish when they are pregnant???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont have any experience with mollies, but i must congratulate you on your discovery


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

All female livebearers will get aggressive before delivery, then they hide like the dickens just before birth. Your Mollies were probably just trying to establish themselves in the hierarchy of the tank. Seperate the babies or your other fish will eat them.
Tony


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I have the fry in the breeder net and I returned the two mollies. I have 14 of them now. So I'm just going to stick with the babes lol. The two black mollies I have are from her because her fish got pregnant! lol.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My mollys were always mean hence why I dont keep them anymore


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, I have tons of breeders in several tanks and I get a dead one here and there (and have to get more) from being attacked by the other pregnant livebearers... Goes to show, us women aren't the only cranky ones when pregnant!  Just imagine a tank with 10 pregnant fish... kinda like a room with 10 pregnant women!


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I won't go there.
Tony


----------

